# DIXON Stereo Chorus



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I just bought one of these off of ebay yesterday and I have to say that I have never seen nor heard of these. The pedal housing looks almost exactly like a BOSS CE-3 but it says DIXON on it. I would say this pedal is from 1981 or 1982 based on the other pedal that came with the lot. Anyone know much about DIXON pedals? Would love to know more. Oh.. BTW, the other pedal I bought was a BOSS DM-2.. Total price for the lot was $125.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) There's a whole whack of Asian "knockoff" pedals, but also brands that exist elsewhere and not so much in North America, that we tend not to see. I've seen Dixon pedals here and there. You won't find 'em in major stores. You tend to find 'em in smaller music stores that carry sheet music and a couple of brands. You know the type: Samick and Washburns, and some brand of amp you've never heard of.

2) Chorus pedals can be pretty generic, since they all require the same core elements.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Well.. We'll see if it's any good when it gets here in a few days. I am more stoked about the DM-2 to be honest. Are there any internal components that would identify the DIXON pedal as "decent" as opposed to "el cheapo"?


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

how it sounds will be it's identifier! good score on getting the DM2 for $125, let alone with another pedal. who cares how the chorus sounds when you get a DM2 for that price!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

prodigal_son said:


> Well.. We'll see if it's any good when it gets here in a few days. I am more stoked about the DM-2 to be honest. Are there any internal components that would identify the DIXON pedal as "decent" as opposed to "el cheapo"?


Quite frankly, no. I would be surprised if it was dramatically different from a Boss CE-2. I mean, if someone said they were sending you a car, would you be surprised if it had 4 wheels, an engine, a steering wheel, a windshield, and a driver's seat?


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

I wasn't really even looking for one but I saw it there the other night as a BIN and had to snag it. 

I just wondered if anyone had tried this particular make of chorus pedal seeing as I can't find any info about it out there in itube land. It's funny how we don't spaz about chorus pedals too much but distortions and delays are sure to evoke freaking drama city. As long as it does what it is supposed to and doesn't hum or click too badly then I will be happy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For me, most choruses (and I probably have about 10-12, whether in pedal form or as part of a rack unit) sound pretty much the same. Some have this feature set, some have that one, but it takes surprisingly little to make any single one sound like almost any single other one.

When it comes to distortions, it doesn't take very much to produce a distinctive EQ difference.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

Really liking both of these pedals. The chorus appears to be a BBD type with trimpots and it seems to be called a CE-40 which is screened onto the circuit board. It also has a toggle switch which alternates the stereo function. Not too shabby for a gamble purchase. Totally 100% looks like a BOSS pedal in terms of the outer housing. Really warm sounding and has a bit of a volume boost when engaged.

The DM-2 is a MN3205 version. Liking this one alot too.


----------

